# SFU Film



## Goodwill (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone here attending the film program at SFU? I'm very interested in entering, but am not sure if my grades are good enough!


----------



## Goodwill (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone here attending the film program at SFU? I'm very interested in entering, but am not sure if my grades are good enough!


----------



## Hill Dawson Kane (Feb 24, 2005)

I haven't heard great things about it (butnot from reliable sources), basically that they make its a really long program, and they just sit and watch alot of movies.  if you're worried about ur grades mot being good (that was my problem), and desperately want to go to film school I would look into Capilano College in North Van (I go there) cause they have real low requirements to get in (but I would look into it ASAP), u just need to graduate from highschool (even a C minus average will do) and send in a demo reel of some work (it can be film, or any other art uve done, like maybe still photography, but film is best) and an essay on why u want to enter the program, I'm sure if u wrote a descent essay and did well on the interview ud get in no prob.  its got a one year certificate and second year diploma, and u might be able to jump from a first year to a UBC or SFU apparently, but idd look into it and u could prolly email the school to find out more info about the program or ask me and i'll give u my honest opinion on it


----------



## liptrick (May 4, 2009)

There's not very much information on the sfu film program out there unfortunately.

You can check out this in depth review from alumni who graduated there.

http://www.artschoolreviews.ca...dependent-filmmakers

There's also a review of the cap film program as well.


----------

